# Fiat / swift radio auto switch off



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi all,Can anyone tell please.I am removing the radio from my sundance
( when I get back from Swift ) and replacing it with a all in one dvd/cd player with motorized flip up screen.As most of you will be aware the factory fitted radio has a auto switch off. Is it the 12v supply to the radio that is timed or is it the radio ?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Its the radio. There will be 2 12V supplies to the back. One permanently live and one live only when the ignition is on. To disable the auto cut off just disconnect the ignition only connection and connect it to the permanently live one.

Trevor


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Trevor

I got so fed up with the auto cut off that I installed a second cd player at the rear of the motorhome.I could never work out why on a 7.5mt motorhome Swift did not fit a pair of speakers at the rear end,I guess it's because they knew that as soon as you climbed into bed the b****y thing would turn off anyway


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

Trevor wrote


> Its the radio. There will be 2 12V supplies to the back. One permanently live and one live only when the ignition is on. To disable the auto cut off just disconnect the ignition only connection and connect it to the permanently live one.


If it's the radio, what difference will this make? If this works, surely it proves that the switchoff delay is a function of the vehicle electrics, not the radio, and using the connections as supplied by Fiat will have the same effect with any radio.

I've rewired mine so that the radio is fed from the habitation battery, so that there's less chance of running down the vehicle battery during periods without hookup.


----------



## 115737 (Aug 19, 2008)

The radio will detect that there is no power on the 'ignition' feed, and automatically shut itself off to avoid draining the battery from its 'non-ignition' feed...


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

MalphasWats is correct. Hence you fool the radio into thinking the ignition is permanently on so the radio will stay on.

You do of course have to watch you do not drain your vehicle battery too much but it should be fine for a few days use.

I have a battery master fitted so the power is shared with the leisure batteries anyway.

Trevor


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Radio cut off*

Hi

Are the radios not wired to the leisure battery anyway? I think mine is, and certainly the one on the Burstner was.

Russell


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Some converters may do so Russell, but many just leave the original Fiat wiring which is to the vehicle battery.

Trevor


----------

